# BALL NEDU



## clarken

I was considering purchasing one but backed off since I don't spend much time in the water. I am interested in your thoughts about that particular ball watch model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Go for it! Weather you spend time in the water or not. If it was me I would buy it in a heart beat and I don't dive.


----------



## Watchnut12

IMO its the best watch Ball has to offer since its smaller and lighter than the space master. You won't be dissapointed it is a bad ass watch 
With a lot of wrist presense .


----------



## ten13th

Being a diver, pilot, etc isn't a prerequisite for getting a diver, pilot watch. Just have to have a appreciation for fine micro machines.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

If you like chronographs this one is very nice with the blue being a favorite. It has my current favorite EHC bezel for looks, action and feel.


----------



## callesw

The NEDU has presence and it is comfortable. I suggest not taking it to the movies as the lume is distracting. I love my NEDU.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aero100

i m wearing one... its well built, lovely design and its a ball 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime

Almost bought this last year but picked up the Orbital instead. It's a nice watch and well built.


----------



## chadcs8972

This is my second one 
go for it


----------



## Nokie

Definitely one of their best models, IMHO.


----------



## hoseman68

That sucker looks AWESOME!


----------



## Heartlandblaster

hoseman68 said:


> That sucker looks AWESOME!


Great looking watch. My wife bought me one back in February for our 20th. I love that watch (and her)!! Going back to Nassau in July and will be making another purchase while there. I had a very positive experience at the AD there and enjoyed the salesman's passion for Ball watches. Looking for a classic looking dress watch. Leaning heavily towards the 60 Seconds II with leather strap. Any feedback on that model would be appreciated.|>


----------



## MarkingTime

SPL, you have one post and your first one has to be bashing Ball? Why don't you go stick to the Affordables Forum and tell everyone how much you love your Seikos.


----------



## supawabb

That is one beauty of a watch! Ball makes so many really nice time pieces that I am unsure where to even start


----------

